# North West Passage 2010



## Svendo (2 Feb 2010)

I'm considering this audax. I need to book the night before off work first, then decide if I'm mad enough to go for the full fat 210km, 130 mile beast or if the 120 km 75 mile "mini" (Ha ha!) version is ride enough...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2010)

I did the full-metal NWP 3 years ago but modified the route to skip 75 km of A-roads. It meant a lot of riding around nice little lanes by myself but otherwise the full NWP is a bit of an A-road-fest. Fine if you like that kind of thing and sensible for the last week in February, but not really my cup of tea.

I also didn't like riding over the last few hills back to Rochdale in the cold and dark. You might be fast enough to get round in daylight Svendo, but I'm not.

The last couple of years I rode the mini-NWP instead. I did it by myself in 2008 and last year I rode with a bunch of CycleChatters on a slightly modified route - my write-up here. Both times riding fron HB to Rochdale and back again afterwards, making it more of a midi-NWP at 104 miles (167 km).

I'm hoping to persuade colly and Calum to join me again and one or two others have expressed interest. If you are happy to go at a slower pace on the shorter route, you'd be welcome to join me/us. If not, the chaingang awaits you for an A-road burn-up!


----------



## zacklaws (3 Feb 2010)

Colin, I'm still interested in joining you on some of your hilly rides, preferably the longer ones and when the days are longer as well to justify the travelling distance. Ideally plenty of notice in advance as I work shifts including some weekends as well so that I can book leave as need be as I cannot usually get leave at the drop of a hat.


----------



## moolarb (3 Feb 2010)

Might give the mini-NWP a go - not sure I'm man enough for the full monty and don't like the sound of an A-road fest (B-roads are bad enough, the smaller and quieter the better if you ask me).


----------



## longers (3 Feb 2010)

If it's the last weekend in Feb then I can't make it 

The pie, peas and pint were excellent last year


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> If it's the last weekend in Feb then I can't make it
> 
> The pie, peas and pint were excellent last year


 It's the weekend before - *Saturday* 20th February (not Sunday like most events!), details here.

Colly, Calum and I didn't have time to tackle the pie and peas because we wanted to ride back to Hebden Bridge in daylight (we just made it).



zacklaws said:


> Colin, I'm still interested in joining you on some of your hilly rides, preferably the longer ones and when the days are longer as well to justify the travelling distance. Ideally plenty of notice in advance as I work shifts including some weekends as well so that I can book leave as need be as I cannot usually get leave at the drop of a hat.


Well, this one is only 2.5 weeks away now. 

I think we did about 2,000 m of climbing on our extended 167 km version which included a scenic diversion that I found near Whalley. Instead of taking A-roads round towards Blackburn we basically rode over some nice hills on quiet lanes instead.



moolarb said:


> Might give the mini-NWP a go - not sure I'm man enough for the full monty and don't like the sound of an A-road fest (B-roads are bad enough, the smaller and quieter the better if you ask me).


Another kindred spirit! Even on the mini-NWP there is quite a lot of main road riding but the middle section in the Ribble Valley is really nice.

*PS* If anybody comes along with us, you won't have to worry about finding your way. I'm pretty familiar with the route, but I will also be using my GPS for navigation backup.


----------



## longers (3 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> It's the weekend before - *Saturday* 20th February (not Sunday like most events!), details here.



I'm not avoiding you Colin*, but that's the day after our works belated Christmas Do, I doubt I will be able to stay sober enough to go out the next day.

*honest!


----------



## trio25 (3 Feb 2010)

I can't make it :-( Racing that day! Work most saturdays as well anyway. I need them to be on sundays! Shame as I loved it last year!


----------



## Carboncyclestore (9 Feb 2010)

Ive ridden the full NWP a few times.

It is a stiff test for an early season ride and as mentioned the finish is hilly.

We always finish in the dark because we (Southport CC) always have fairly lengthy stops at Settle and Scorton.

With my lack of miles due to the snow I am defo giving it a miss this year,its not to be underestimated.

I think its a nice route apart from the main road from Settle to Kirkby Lonsdale,thats just no fun at all.

If you have the legs then go for it!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2010)

Carboncyclestore said:


> I think its a nice route apart from the main road from Settle to Kirkby Lonsdale,thats just no fun at all.


That's why I did my own thing!

I got off the A-roads between Gisburn and Settle by going via Wigglesworth and Rathmell.

After Settle, I rode via Armistead, Keasden, High Bentham, Burton in Lonsdale before dropping back onto the A65 near Ireby for about 3 miles. That was enough of it for me!

From Kirkby Lonsdale, I took the official A683 route to Caton but then rode to Scorton via Quernmore, Five Lane Ends and Bantons.

I think I stuck to the official route from Scorton except somebody showed me a diversion round the back of a car showroom just before Whitebirk roundabout which was quite handy!

My route came in at 213 km with extra climbing. Mind you, I decided to DNF with about 3 km of that to go because there was a Hebden Bridge-bound train due in just after I arrived at Rochdale station. I couldn't face the ride back home after the pie and peas so I hopped on the train with my bike instead.


----------



## cyclecraig (10 Feb 2010)

I agree the route from the 1st stop at Settle to Kirkby Lonsdale is a bit grim.

Im still planning to ride it but may duck out for the Mini NWP after missing out on valuble training due to the white stuff.The 1st time I did the Full NWP I was not at 100% and it was a horrible afternoon/evening in the saddle.I vowed I would only ever do it again if I knew I was going reasonably well.

The 2nd time I did it I really enjoyed it,we had great weather as well which helped!

If I do do it though I will look into ColinJs alternative route!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2010)

cyclecraig said:


> I agree the route from the 1st stop at Settle to Kirkby Lonsdale is a bit grim.
> 
> Im still planning to ride it but may duck out for the Mini NWP after missing out on valuble training due to the white stuff.The 1st time I did the Full NWP I was not at 100% and it was a horrible afternoon/evening in the saddle.I vowed I would only ever do it again if I knew I was going reasonably well.
> 
> ...


I'll stick it on Bikely for you this evening so you can take a closer look at it!


----------



## cyclecraig (10 Feb 2010)

Cheers Colin!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2010)

Here you go - the Alternative North-West Passage!


----------



## aJohnson (14 Feb 2010)

I'd be tempted by the 75 mile one ^^


----------



## Garz (14 Feb 2010)

Hmmm, nice route!


----------



## moolarb (14 Feb 2010)

ColinJ - any chance you could post the alternative route for the mini-NWP? Cheers.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2010)

moolarb said:


> ColinJ - any chance you could post the alternative route for the mini-NWP? Cheers.


I'm sure that a GPX file and profiles were included in the thread on last year's event - here.

I'm being lazy - here it is - modified MNWP route GPX file and here it is on Bikely - Alternative Mini-North_West Passage.


----------



## moolarb (15 Feb 2010)

thanks Colin, much appreciated.

is your route slightly hillier than the official route?

what are the steepest hills that I need to look out for? do you know what the steepest is (%)? I'm usually OK to about 15%.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2010)

moolarb said:


> thanks Colin, much appreciated.
> 
> is your route slightly hillier than the official route?
> 
> what are the steepest hills that I need to look out for? do you know what the steepest is (%)? I'm usually OK to about 15%.


You didn't look at last year's thread did you! 

Anyway, here is a link to the post where I displayed the profiles.

You can see the extra hill I inserted. It's a steady climb but not severe. I don't think there is anything worse than 15%. 

Actually, there was one short steep climb from a bridge in a little river valley. That might have been 20% but only for a hundred yards or so. Colly ripped his big sprocket through the splines of his hub on that one! His legs were spinning round but the bike wasn't moving!

Most of the climbs are either long drags or moderately steep short ones.


----------



## moolarb (17 Feb 2010)

forecast is very cold for Saturday - the way it's looking I can't see it being above freezing at the start

don't fancy icy roads so might make a decision late on Friday


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2010)

moolarb said:


> forecast is very cold for Saturday - the way it's looking I can't see it being above freezing at the start
> 
> don't fancy icy roads so might make a decision late on Friday


Ditto!


----------



## Svendo (17 Feb 2010)

Just back from a quick 25 miles Rochdale-Lumbutts-Mankinholes (numbbutts and mankyholes?)-Todmorden-Littleborough-Rochdale and although the Calder Valley was beautiful with all the hoar frost on the trees and snow a bit higher up, can't believe how chilly I am after just an hour and a half with everything on!
I've taken Friday night off work for the NWP so I'll try and brave the Mini route but I think cold and fitness (lack of) rule out the Maxi route.


----------



## goodspeed (17 Feb 2010)

Hi Ed! I sent my entry off yesterday so should be joining you on the "Mini". I think it's enough for this time of year. I went out on Sunday and got numb toes after about an hour; so will just see how it goes. Might end up making it an ultra mini


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2010)

It's pretty sheltered down here in the valley which is clear of snow and ice but I've just been out to the shops and saw a car with about 4 inches of snow on the roof so it has obviously been snowing hard somewhere 'on the tops' round here!

I am planning to enter on the line on Saturday if the weather is tolerable. It could be pretty grim up at the top of the A682 in wintry conditions though!

I'll check the forecast on Friday evening and make a decision then. Mind you, I reserve the right to change my mind if I wake up to a blizzard on Saturday!


----------



## amrushton (17 Feb 2010)

I was out over that way on Sunday and it was v.cold. Still snow on Pen-y-Ghent. Not too bad in the Colne area but as the day wore on, it never really got warmer. If we turn out it may just be the mini NWP


----------



## moolarb (18 Feb 2010)

I'll keep checking the forecast but I don't think I'll be doing this now. It's not worth taking the risk on the roads in these conditions. Might take the MTB out instead, the ground should be nice and firm.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2010)

moolarb said:


> I'll keep checking the forecast but I don't think I'll be doing this now. It's not worth taking the risk on the roads in these conditions. Might take the MTB out instead, the ground should be nice and firm.


I crashed on ice on my MTB 3 times in an hour on New Year's Day once so I don't think that will be any safer!


----------



## trio25 (18 Feb 2010)

I prefer to be on my mtb as then I am off-road, I might still come off on ice but at least there are no cars around to hit me!


----------



## cyclecraig (18 Feb 2010)

Im giving it a miss!!!

Mainly because Im self employed and just dont want to risk an injury in icy conditions!!


----------



## goodspeed (18 Feb 2010)

Just wondering, if it's dodgy on higher ground are there any escape routes on the Mini? Maybe an 'A' road, low road ride or something at least.
I'm trying to be optimistic. It seems a shame to not attempt any of it, even if it's only for the pie & peas!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2010)

The mini-NWP takes A-roads round to Gisburn so they should all be okay. It's the scenic section between Gisburn and Mitton Green that might cause a few problems. 

ETA at Gisburn should be around 11:15 and there are supposed to be some sunny spells on Saturday so hopefully any little icy patches will have melted by the time we get there. 

Exercise caution descending to the bridge over the Ribble by Gisburne Park. It is at the bottom of a steep sided little dip which is just the kind of sheltered spot where ice could linger on.

After Mitton Green it is B-roads and A-roads all the way back to Rochdale so they should also be okay too. (I suggest you avoid my scenic hilly detour from Whalley if there is a lot of ice about.)


----------



## goodspeed (18 Feb 2010)

Thanks Colin, that's reassuring. I don't mean to backtrack on my optimism, but I've just looked outside and the road's totally covered.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2010)

goodspeed said:


> Thanks Colin, that's reassuring. I don't mean to backtrack on my optimism, but I've just looked outside and the road's totally covered.


It is still clear this side of the Hill!

The scenic bit of the MNWP is the nicest part and skipping it would mean bombing down the busy A59 to Clitheroe which wouldn't be much fun, especially if it was snowing! 

I think that we are going to have to make a provisional decision tomorrow evening with a confirmation or cancellation on Saturday morning depending on what we wake up to!


----------



## goodspeed (18 Feb 2010)

Sounds like a plan!
I'll catch ya tomorrow evening.


----------



## Svendo (19 Feb 2010)

I shall also monitor the situation, and do a bit of a recce tomorrow.


----------



## Svendo (19 Feb 2010)

Today went to Denshaw from Newhey, over windy hill and then up Cragg Vale. Due to some important experiments involving Tequila and Whiskey the night before I didn't get out til 1pm. By then though the roads were fine, all the damp bits were wet rather than icy. I did stick to main roads though. If going out, what time do people anticipate being at the start?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2010)

Martin (_goodspeed_) has just PM'd me to say that he won't be doing it and I think I'll chicken out too. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the route is actually okay but I'm not very fit at the moment and I'd be going much slower than everybody else so either I'd be riding alone or people would be getting cold hanging back for me.

If I'd already paid then I'd probably have made the effort but I haven't and I'd have rail fares to pay on top so I can save myself £10 or so and have a lie in! If the weather is okay, I might nip out for a while later on.

Those of you made of sterner stuff - enjoy the ride and let us know how you got on.


----------



## Svendo (19 Feb 2010)

I'm still going to brave it for the mini NWP, although I'll probably stick to the vanilla rather than scenic route. Saying that I have noted some possible big roundabout bypasses, including the one I think you were mentioning Colin, whilst studying the route on Biketoaster. I'll let you know how it goes when I'm back, hopefully before dark!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2010)

Drat... I enjoyed my lie-in and it was icy and bitterly cold when I finally got up but it's an absolutely lovely day up here now! I ended up going for a stroll but I couldn't help thinking how nice it would have been out on my bike.

So, how was the MNWP?


----------



## trio25 (20 Feb 2010)

Hope those who went had a lovely ride, weather here is lovely!


----------



## Garz (20 Feb 2010)

Yes please update guys as and when you can!


----------



## Svendo (20 Feb 2010)

It was great but COLD. all routine and familiar to Burnley, then up and over through thick fog most of the way to Gisburn, although geat scenic fog and snow views when the sun did break through. I put my specs in my back pocket as they were chronically fogged and completely useless, much less blurry without. I tagged onta a group of fast guys from West Pennine from Gisburn to the control at Waddington, which was good as they knew the way through the lanes and were being very carefull about watching out for ice. There were a few places wher snowy ice encroached into the road quite a bit but didn't notice any real black ice and didn't have any problems. They carried on at the control but I stopped and had some much needed lunch, my legs had been burning keeping up with the fast guys sprinting up the little hills and rises. Set off solo from the cafe then caught up with a nice bloke from Preston somewhere around Whalley, and enjopyed the frosty scenery on the climb towards Blackburn. He knew the cut around that big motorway roundabout ColinJ was on about, which I probably would have sailed past while I thought 'Is that the turning Coplin mentioned?'. Bit of a slog then to Haslingden, but once I could see Scout Moor wind farm I knew exactly how far I had to go and got a bit of a second wind, so pulled away on my own up Owd Betts, a healthy 40 mph in 30 mph zone down through Norden then back to Spring Inn on the route I take from work to home. Arrived ther about 2.30 for my pie and peas, lovely. Had a chat with the West Pennine guys who'd not stopped and they were a bit suprised I was back so soon after them even with a lunch stop. Which was good. 74.18 miles, 4475 feet ascent and 5 Hours 2 Minutes ride time (14.7 mph average). Too bloody cold to have done the 130 miler even if I was fit enough.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2010)

Sounds great, but I think I made the right decision! 

When I made my previous post I noticed the time (14:17) and thought that you'd be arriving back about that time, you being pretty nippy. When a group of us rode the event last year, we got back to HQ about 15:45 (I think) but we'd lost 20+ minutes when Calum punctured.


----------

